# Dog Food Brand, which one?



## Viper (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Just became a new dad of a beagle mix. She is one awesome puppy and I want to make sure she gets the best food. A friend of mine told me to use Vets Choice Holistic Health Extension and while I was at the Hungry Puppy Pet Shop, I asked what is a great brand and they said Natural Balance (based on the description of my puppy)

I have been researching and see so many horror stories about some brands. While Vets Choice (supposedly made in America with American ingredients) and Natural Balance (Duck and Potato)seems OK so needing a food real quick, I bought a bag but can return it for any reason for an exchange,even if it is open.

I also looked at Eagle Pack and Canidae but I really want a brand that is 100 percent American made with 100 percent American ingredients and rated top notch. Is there such a brand?


Thanks for any input you gals and gals can give.


Viper


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Viper said:


> but I really want a brand that is 100 percent American made with 100 percent American ingredients and rated top notch. Is there such a brand?


Well....the Natura foods (Innova, California Naturals, etc) was and so far still is good food. The Natura company was recently bought out by P&G, so some people are worried about how the quality will hold up.

The best of the best kibble that is out there (IMO) is made by Champion, Orijen and Acana. They are manufactured in Canada. If you are wanting top rated and top notch ingredients this is the way to go....for sure, hands down.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Orijen Grain-Free Puppy Dry Dog Food ~this is the best! :smile:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Wags and I are in agreement. 

Orijen/Acana are probably the best commercial Dog foods available if cost is no issue. 

I like the looks of Honest Kitchen also. 


but Orijen/Acana are made in Canada.


----------



## Viper (Aug 18, 2010)

The Champion Products do seem good but very hard to find by me. The store I go to has so many brands (not Champion Brands though) and I am sure some of them are top notch. Just when you find a brand during research that seems good, bamm someone strikes it down with seemingly credible information.


Other brands I am looking at that the store I go to has are:

Fromm
Wellness (Just for Puppy)
Natures Logic
Horizon
Natural Balance
Vets Choice Holistic Health Extension

There are so many :frown:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

From that list I like Fromm and Horizon....


----------



## Viper (Aug 18, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> From that list I like Fromm and Horizon....


Fromm Puppy Gold Nutritionals and Horizon Complete Puppy are my top two and I feel I am going to go with Horizon Complete Puppy but seems really like a toss up.

I am going with Fromm!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Have you thought about ordering Champion?

From petfood direct I have a 20 dollar off coupon if you use

PET4065


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Viper said:


> Fromm Puppy Gold Nutritionals and Horizon Complete Puppy are my top two and I feel I am going to go with Horizon Complete Puppy but seems really like a toss up.
> 
> I am going with Fromm!!


You could always do both and rotate! :biggrin:


----------



## Viper (Aug 18, 2010)

Started her yesterday on Fromm and she loves it. She went cold turkey with a little side effect of soft stool but it is getting firmer.

The kibbles are nice and crunchy which she loves and are of a good size for her to handle since she is only 3.7lbs


----------

